# New hunting bow



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet bow Kegan


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nice!


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice, what kind of wood did you use?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. Fishy, the limbs are made with maple mainations and the riser is a solid piece of oak. Later models will be laminated oak and maple, or walnut and maple, but the proto types are usually single pieces.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

kegan! u do some awsome work brother keep it up! that is a beautifull bow!


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Dang bro thats sick! Thats alot of weight for a recurve or stick bow haha


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys . I'm going to switch over to building just these hybrids as far as glass bows, see if I can perfect this design. It's really fast and smooth, I just need more practice. And it is alot of weight Camofreak, when I'm tired anything beyond 10 or so yards is SAFE .


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you ever sell any of the bows you make Kegan?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes I do MuzzyMarksman. Actually, this bow is a prototype for the main type of bow I'll sell anyone interested in the future. I've built alot of bows and this type is the best performing, so probably by next spring I'll be able to do custom orders without issue, the price for the basic model being around $350 with other options you can choose from that may increase the price. The basci model will be like this one, only it will have a riser made of laminated maple and oak. Some of the other options would include snakeskins, antler tip overlays, walnut in the riser, and if I'm really lucky even bamboo lams in the limbs (but that's the only one I'm still not sure I'll be able to offer yet). I also sell selfbows I have on hand, though at the moment I only have a couple left.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan...you cease to amaze...still in the process with my first one...lots of patience
oh and do you make your own arrows or knapp flint?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lookin good Kegan


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys . Bowboy I assemble my own arrows; I'm using carbons these days so I'm not sure how much making is there. I gave knapping a try for a little bit but it took so much patience, and I always had to buy or trade for stone, that I just never got really into it.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you make a compond bow lol. :tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Richard- technically, yes:lol:. I mean, from a purely understanding standpoint, I could make one. I just don't have alot of the materials they need. 

Of course, with how badly the result would be... one would wonder why I'd ever try it:lol:?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kegan,
yeah i gave knapping a try and im better off buyin zwickeys
what broadheads do you shoot?
Ever gave making your own feathers a shot?


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

kegan said:


> Richard- technically, yes:lol:. I mean, from a purely understanding standpoint, I could make one. I just don't have alot of the materials they need.
> 
> Of course, with how badly the result would be... one would wonder why I'd ever try it:lol:?


ohhhhhhhhhh. :77:


----------



## SportHunter (May 22, 2009)

Nice bow Kegan.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Sporthunter.

Richard- I wasn't intending to be arrogant, if that's what your post was for. I've seen one fellow build a compound bow using all wood just for kicks, and after playing with an older Reflex Caribou I have an idea how they work. Never said they'd be any good, just that I _could_ make one.

BowBoy- yup, and since I'm out of precuts that's what I'll be using for my next set. Actually, I want to try doing a two fletch on the next ones I make. I don't have a die cut or a feather burner, so it's cardboard and scissors for me:lol:. Might have to make a new jig, but that's no biggy. For boradheads I use 125 gr. Stos on a 125 gr. steel adapter with a 300 Beman ICS carbon arrow with carbon collar.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

my bad


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey i got a new ross cardiac at 50 lbs and a 26 draw traded my old diamond for it and i am never switchimg away from my single cam bows


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan: ive never tried to make standard cut or shield cut feathers(i like the shield cut)
but i did make a nice set of flu-flus out of turkey feathers
yeah a burner would be cool but im not goana give them what they want for it out of a catolouge
the local guy has a box of traditional stuff that he got when he bought a guy out
tryin to talk him out of the box of goodies for $100


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have. Truth be told, it isn't that much harder. WHat I did was cut a thin piece of carboard to the shape I wanted. Traced it on a second piece and taped the ends together. Using a pair of sharp scissors, just cut along the template. Tada! 

Or course, it's easier just to take those same scissors and cut from one end to the other:lol:


----------

